# Drillnado Drill Press Dust Collection with one problem



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the review. How convenient is it to change bits frequently?


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

The housing has to be removed so the chuck can be used and the bit removed. However, it only takes a second and isn't a problem. I haven't used it when I had to change bits a lot. But I would think it still wouldn't matter. Snapping the housing off and on is quick and easy.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

thanks.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I've been curious about this myself since seeing it at one of the WWS. Since you're using a 4" dust hose that you're necking down to 2.5", you're losing a lot of airflow, but presumably it's a lot more directed with that accordion thing. How would you say chip / dust collection is on a smaller bit with the Drillnado vs just holding a 4" hose next to it?


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

I always had trouble securing 4" hose to the DP and did not use it much. 
So I don't have a good comparison between the two. I can say that the Drillnado 
collects almost all of dust and isn't in the way when using DP.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

How's the customer service? The Woodworking Show actually asked them my question but they never got back to me or them, so I'm curious if they're as committed to it as I would hope. This looks to be a great idea and am considering it especially after your review.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Rayne,

I talked with the inventor at the show. He was very helpful and answered all questions before I purchased.
Also, I emailed him when I had questions about the DP laser issue. He emailed me back with possible solutions.
He mentioned at the show he had committed to some number of units manufactured. Don't recall the exact number, but remember thinking it was more than I would have expected.

No problems with what I've experienced.


----------



## Mikesawdust (Jan 29, 2010)

I would suggest purchasing a laser pointer and clamping it where it could hit the wood. Once you clamp the first piece, you can adjust the pointer to match the factory laser then reinstall the shroud. As long as you are doing the same thickness of material for all drilling in the batch it will identify the center.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

warning so you dont waste 40 bucks like i did this will probably not do what you want it too first it clogs up very easy with larger bits the kind you really need dust collection on second the plastic shroud distorts and looses its shape very quickly making it hard to reattach.also each time you drill a hole you have to pull the shroud back down to get maximum suction.not made from the right type of plastic mine is worthless after putting on and off a dozen times.the unit does mount on the press very easy i have a delta.all in all i give this product a 1 star rating if you do get one buy lots of extra shrouds you will need them.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Pottz, I'm with you on the drillnado. Wanted to take this time to update the initial review. After using the drillnado for several months, I'm no longer using it. The main problem for me is the housing was always in the way. It was more of a pain than a gain for me. So I ended up removing it. I did get the housing where it could be removed and then reinstalled. It took many attempts at adjusting the quill used to attach it, but even then it would loose shape occassionally. When I could use it, the dust collection worked great.

Maybe the inventor will improve on it. Mine is going on ebay.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah i loved the whole idea but it just doesnt do what you want and the plastic shroud is crap you may see me on ebay too.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review and updates to this. I am heading to a show in February and this is something that is on my interest list. I drill a lot of holes for my games ad looking for a good solution to dust control.

CtL


----------



## SawTooth1953 (May 7, 2009)

I don't have a product review since I just mounted mine and haven't used it yet…and then I saw this thread on LJ.

I wanted to update that the Drillnado is now available in 2 sizes…the new one is for larger drills with larger quills. AND the one you guys bought is now $49 and the larger one is $59 (based on my recollections). I got the larger one…it came with 2 shrouds and shims to fit it to various sizes, including smaller quills. 
Turns out my larger drill has the depth stop mounted on the quill. Drillnado instructions tell how to dismount that and attach the depth stop to the Drillnado housing so that the Drillnado can be installed on the quill. I didn't do that (yet). Instead I attached it to my smaller drill press, using the shims that came with it. No problems at all for that installation…took just a few minutes.

After I've used it a while, I'll come back and let you know how it's working for me. (I don't have a laser on my drill press.) I bought it because dust control at the drill press has always been difficult for me to achieve and this product appeared at the show to be just what I needed.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

looking forward to your update,maybe the reason they give you 2 shrouds is because they dont last long,mine went into the trash a long time ago.good luck.


----------



## DeansWoodworking (Feb 21, 2016)

I have been using one for about 6 months. The only problem I have had is when I installed it too high and blocked the suction port partially which caused it to clog. Once I figured that out I would not do without it.
Do a project and nothing to clean up, Awesome.


----------



## Mary215 (Nov 13, 2017)

The application does not ways that are specific quickshortcutmaker Application could produce a faster way.


----------



## Dina667 (Jul 18, 2018)

These are primarily the braces that hold the net in position Get Good ping pong table you might likewise opt for a design that comes currently assembled.


----------

